# Dublin to Stuttgart Direct?



## Airtight (16 Sep 2009)

Why are there no direct flights in to Stuttgart anymore from Dublin? 

Its a pain using Baden-Baden and Frankfurt: once getting to Stuttgart I have to catch another train to Tubingen, it takes so long. 

Does anybody have any useful information on how to speed my journey up?


----------



## seantheman (16 Sep 2009)

I know it's an old thread but any info here ?www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=59826


----------



## EvilDoctorK (17 Sep 2009)

No money in it I imagine ... I assume if it were profitable someone would operate it ... various airlines have over the years I think .. HLX &  Lufthansa at least .. but no-one seemed to stick with it for long.

Stuttgart Hbf is only just over an hour on the fast trains from Frankfurt Airport so I guess that with decent service from Dublin to Frankfurt already it undermines the viability of a standalone route to Stuttgart.


----------



## alaskaonline (17 Sep 2009)

you can fly to Karlsruhe with Ryan Air or to Memmingen and from Memmingen with a train.


----------



## Airtight (19 Sep 2009)

So it seems there is no better alternative than flying into Frankfurt. Paying the ICE really bumps up the cost of traveling, as the standard fair is €65 each way.

I will be traveling every two - three weeks to a place town called Reutlingen.

It there any sign of a new direct route been opened between Dublin& Stuttgart?


----------



## Airtight (19 Sep 2009)

Has anybody here asked the airlines or the DAA why no direct flights are available? If so what was the response?


----------



## breakdabank (20 Sep 2009)

Airtight said:


> Paying the ICE really bumps up the cost of traveling, as the standard fair is €65 each way.



It's €25 each way if you are flying with LH to Frankfurt and buy a Rail&Fly ticket directly from LH. 



[broken link removed]


----------



## breakdabank (20 Sep 2009)

You can also get a Rail&Fly ticket if you fly with GermanWings to Cologne. Cologne is even further north than Frankfurt, I know, but at least the airfare will be cheaper than LH.


----------



## Airtight (20 Sep 2009)

breakdabank said:


> It's €25 each way if you are flying with LH to Frankfurt and buy a Rail&Fly ticket directly from LH.
> 
> 
> 
> [broken link removed]



I usually fly with Airlingus, they are cheaper than LH 90% of the time


----------



## EvilDoctorK (21 Sep 2009)

Airtight said:


> Has anybody here asked the airlines or the DAA why no direct flights are available? If so what was the response?



Presumably because not enough people want to pay enough money to go there - generally speaking with Ryanair being (sometimes!) the exception most airlines rely on a reasonable number of passengers paying much more than lowest fare offers ...   no-one is going to run a flight DUB-STR half-full of people paying €100 or less return ... given the proximity to Frankfurt and the smaller market size I wouldn't imagine a DUB-STR flight is likely to re-appear.


----------



## Airtight (21 Sep 2009)

EvilDoctorK said:


> Presumably because not enough people want to pay enough money to go there - generally speaking with Ryanair being (sometimes!) the exception most airlines rely on a reasonable number of passengers paying much more than lowest fare offers ...   no-one is going to run a flight DUB-STR half-full of people paying €100 or less return ... given the proximity to Frankfurt and the smaller market size I wouldn't imagine a DUB-STR flight is likely to re-appear.



In all the times I used to flight to Stuttgart from Dublin the flights where all most always full or very close too it.

But of course your right, it does come down to money and profit, it just seems a little strange as my previous experiences of the demand was different.

Any way seems like for now, I will be flying into Frankfurt.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (22 Sep 2009)

Yes it seems that way  ... might change in the future you never know.

How full a flight is isn't necessarily that much of a guide to how much money the ailine makes out of it ... it's all about yield and how much people are paying rather than purely the number of people on board.


----------



## Airtight (25 Sep 2009)

I'll have my fingers crossed for the future.


----------



## Purple (28 Sep 2009)

Hi Airtight, I’ve flown into Frankfurt and gone by train to Stuttgart (and Reutlingen) a good few times. Yes, the train is expensive and usually packed but it is quick. The train to Reutlingen is not too busy. Reutlingen is a nice city, if you haven’t been there before make sure you get to look around. It’s a big centre for Life Science manufacturing so there’s plenty of money in the place. 

If you’ve been there before you know all that.


----------



## Airtight (1 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> Hi Airtight, I’ve flown into Frankfurt and gone by train to Stuttgart (and Reutlingen) a good few times. Yes, the train is expensive and usually packed but it is quick. The train to Reutlingen is not too busy. Reutlingen is a nice city, if you haven’t been there before make sure you get to look around. It’s a big centre for Life Science manufacturing so there’s plenty of money in the place.
> 
> If you’ve been there before you know all that.



Thanks for the post Purple, been there many times. It a district train from Reutlingen from Stuttgart, very slow doesn't tie up with the ICE from Frankfurt. Nearly every time I end out waitig for 45min - 1hour. How much does the your ticket cost round trip?


----------



## undo (2 Oct 2009)

Any train Germany-wide is €29 if you book it ahead far enough. That includes ICE, as many changes as required and anywhere in the country.


----------



## Airtight (5 Oct 2009)

undo said:


> Any train Germany-wide is €29 if you book it ahead far enough. That includes ICE, as many changes as required and anywhere in the country.



Can you give me more information on this, like how far in advance?


----------



## Arabella (5 Oct 2009)

Airtight, as your wife is German (your mail 11/2/09), surely she can sort out a lot of the problems that seem to confront your travels. Nein?


----------



## undo (6 Oct 2009)

I just got back from a weekend in Germany. You cannot miss the huge posters everywhere proudly procaliming "€29 to anywhere in Germany, €39 to many destinations in Europe".

That price is called "Dauerspezial" (constant special rate). When you search for a connection on bahn.de and want to check the price, there is a column for the full price and another one for the special rate. I think you can book trains ahead something like 60 or 90 days. That is when the special rate becomes available as well. There is a number of tickets for each connection. And once that is sold out, it is sold out. So if you want the special rate, book early.

When there are two people, you can get the family variant of the Dauerspezial (you do not have to be family, just traveling together). We did that earlier this year with a friend. I think it was €49 for any train from anywhere to anywhere for both of us - so €24.50 per person, a further savings.

This rate is what makes many people in Germany use the trains a lot. I know I have not paid more than €29 in years. It really is available from anywhere to anywhere if you book early enough.


----------



## Airtight (6 Oct 2009)

Arabella said:


> Airtight, as your wife is German (your mail 11/2/09), surely she can sort out a lot of the problems that seem to confront your travels. Nein?



Nein Sie besitzt kein Flugzeug (she does not own an airplane).


----------



## Airtight (6 Oct 2009)

undo said:


> I just got back from a weekend in Germany. You cannot miss the huge posters everywhere proudly procaliming "€29 to anywhere in Germany, €39 to many destinations in Europe".
> 
> That price is called "Dauerspezial" (constant special rate). When you search for a connection on bahn.de and want to check the price, there is a column for the full price and another one for the special rate. I think you can book trains ahead something like 60 or 90 days. That is when the special rate becomes available as well. There is a number of tickets for each connection. And once that is sold out, it is sold out. So if you want the special rate, book early.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info


----------



## sine-shine (10 Jun 2011)

Good news on this Airlingus have recently opened direct flights in to Stuttgart, they are a bit pricey but it would save you the price of a train from Frankfurt now €60 one way


----------

